# Clearnace sale on hobby stuff, plasticard etc



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi IM having a clearance sale on hobby stuff,plastruct,plasticard and such things.

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/specials.html

upto 75% some stuff.

and you can also buy bits too.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn! stuff is going quick as well glad i got my stuff in quick!


----------

